# How to calm down a 1 year old GSD inside the house?



## NickZ (Mar 12, 2016)

Hey guys,

Im just wondering how you calm your GSD when we have to be inside the house. My girl constantly wants to play inside the house and when we ignore her, she starts to destroy things inside, anyone have any ideas?

Thanks

Sent from my HUAWEI G7-L03 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

First, make sure that she is getting plenty of mental and physical exercise.
For me, I never ever allow dogs to play and zoomie inside the house. That way, it's never a problem when they are larger because it wasn't allowed when they were babies. Use a tether and teach her the place command.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I'm going to echo that. lots of exercise and mental stimulation. Playing mind games for 15 minutes can help a lot. But to be honest, part of it is that a one year old is like a teenager. A two year old will have a better off button and you may find yourself wondering what happened to your crazy pup.


----------



## CatChandler (Jul 25, 2016)

Agreed, it will get better with age, but I feel your pain - my 1.5 yr old loves sitting and staring at me and whining/yipping while her two canine siblings are chewing quietly on their Nylabones. Along with the 'go to place' command, you could try giving your pup a frozen stuffed Kong, which should keep her busy for a while. Experiment with different combos - frozen PB, broth, yogurt. Also try special treats she can only have in the house - I have some antlers that my pups aren't allowed to carry outside.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

A one year old is still a puppy, lots of energy to burn. I would increase the mental and physical exercise and teach a 'place', basically go lay down on your bed. You can also tether her to you and give her something to chew on. A nice long walk, some house time and then maybe some crate time. Crate can be in the same room with you. She'd probably nap for a bit. Then repeat.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Anything faster than a trot is strictly forbidden indoors. My pup plays with some toys inside and he might trot merrily from one place to another and this doesn't bother me. They get PLENTY of outdoor exercise. Inside is for sitting around, chewing (legal stuff) snuggling, sleeping. Most dogs I have met who are pretty wild indoors are dogs who are not getting their jollies out outside.

We have hardwood so running would be dangerous aside from I just don't want big dogs galloping around.


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

Have her leashed and tethered to you inside the house. Again I'm going to have to recommend a prong collar here, when she starts to act wild give a leash pop, DO NOT DO THIS WITH A REGULAR COLLAR because it can damage their throat. 
https://www.amazon.com/Herm-Sprenge...7&sr=sr-1&keywords=herm+sprenger+prong+collar

When she sits and calms down just treat treat treat. Never let her get wild inside the house. This is really something that should be taught from a very young age. Saves a lot of time and energy when they are older and 60-100 lbs. I teach mine that the house is for sleeping and eating, I use an ex-pen and out it either in the garage or the yard and let them wild out there.
Good luck


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Sorry, I disagree with a prong in the house. This puppy needs training and more exercise so she's tired mentally and physically.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Training, physical exercise, mental exercise, fun games. Why discipline a young dog for doing what is natural to them? They need to use their muscles and burn up energy or they will use that energy in the only way they can, which is frantic behavior inside. if you remove the need to destroy things, she will stop.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

NickZ said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Im just wondering how you calm your GSD when we have to be inside the house. My girl constantly wants to play inside the house and when we ignore her, she starts to destroy things inside, anyone have any ideas?
> Thanks
> ...


I have a great idea. Wear her out outside and crate train her. 
Up the obedience and set clear boundaries that are enforced.
If she will not settle down crate her for a few minutes so she can compose herself. If she is still bouncing she needs more exercise. So get up and get her out.


----------



## Kungfupanda (Mar 24, 2016)

My pup is 6 months now and we had the same issue. He is a huge pup, so we sometimes forget he is not an older dog. I was walking him 2 km in the AM before work, obedience, cuddles and meal in AM then 3 km immediately after work, obedience and meal. I did think that 5km a day for a 6 month old was a decent amount! And I wasn't too happy that it was happening on paveyment (we take him to nature parks on days off for much longer walks but can't do that daily) What I wanted for him more than anything on the days I worked in office, was for him to hangout in the open space, since I thought he could used the stretch after 8 hrs in the crate. He has toys he loves for hours on some days, we cycle through them etc, but he just wouldn't settle down.

Mind you we live in Canada and I am diligent. We would walk if he could tolerate the cold, often in 10-20 cm of snow even, and it would just make our 2 and 3 km walks longer.

Despite all this he wouldn't settled. We emailed our breeder who said to maybe introduce burst activity daily, so we did two-ball play, and honestly he is a different dog. To give you an example, we had a huge rainstorm and all the snow melted and it was floods-ahoy in the parks and streets, so we decided to do indoor ball throw in our very large carpeted basement twice a day and not do his usual long walks.. and he still managed to settle excellently!

Obviously we still walk daily and don't replace it with ball play. And too much ball play (mouth friendly balls from doggearsports), can wear down parts of his hind legs. But consider that. Clearly for some dogs, the length of the walk is not what fatigues them. To give you an example, a BATH tuckers/settles him down more (he plays with his balls in the tub lol)

Hope this helps. From a newbie owner myself.


----------



## John C. (Mar 6, 2013)

I've also got a high energy WLGSD who is almost 8 months old. She gets a 2-3 mile off leash hike every morning with her older brother (a 2.5 yr old GSD). Lots of chasing games through the woods. Then another hike in the afternoon, this time just with me, but she will often meet other dogs, so more chances to play chase games. At least one training session a day. And she still has a tough time settling down. Unfortunately, this means she spends more time in her crate than I would like just to keep her from getting into trouble. She does settle down and sleep once she's in the crate.

I've had GSD's before, so I know some of this is just puppy behavior and will hopefully start to improve once she gets older. But she is by far the most energetic puppy I've owned and some of this is just her.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Dainerra said:


> First, make sure that she is getting plenty of mental and physical exercise.
> For me, I never ever allow dogs to play and zoomie inside the house. That way, it's never a problem when they are larger because it wasn't allowed when they were babies. Use a tether and teach her the place command.


exactly right .
from the very first moment you make the rules clear . Whatever you want as house manners and behaviour such as door rushing , going on to soft furniture , begging at table or mooching from guests , and the 4 on the floor German Shepherd Dog Forums - Reply to Topic are best established right from the start .
No , okay just this once because you are such a cutie --- . 

The house is not the romper room or field . Start destroyingi things out of boredom - then there are consequences . 
First of all provide training and exercise - sometimes the two can be blended beautifully .
Provide a safe out door space , large private dog-exclusive kenneled area as large as you and your yard will allow. That way the dog can be a dog without constant stimulation of your indoor comings and goings . 

You come indoors then you come in with manners and you chill . Start being destructive or acting the wild-child then there will come a lightning fast correction and then get appropriate behaviiour and praise.


----------

